# Bass swap



## Kelly Johnson

Is there enough interest for a bass fly swap or is everyone fishin'?

1.Mullskinner "Devil's Reject"-Got em.
2. Bowshep "Fodder's" Got em
3. Wartfroggy "Crayfish" Got em
4. Catchasteel "Bass Assasin"-Got em
5. Kelly-"Clown Fur Popper"-Got em 
6. Tommy Mo "Articulated Leech"
7. Chromedoggy- "Bastard HFS"Got em


----------



## CatchASteel

If the number is kept fairly low, I'd be in - be good to force myself to tie up some bugs again.


----------



## Kelly Johnson

CatchASteel said:


> If the number is kept fairly low, I'd be in - be good to force myself to tie up some bugs again.


Looks like 2 CS:lol:
We'll see how it goes. 
If we can get 6 I'd be game.
12 max but doubt we'll have that problem.


----------



## Shoeman

Wish I could, Kelly

This time of year is tough. Fish, cut grass, fish, ect... 

Then there's my own flyboxes


----------



## SPITFIRE

Kelly Johnson said:


> Is there enough interest for a bass fly swap or is everyone fishin'?


 If your out my way Kelly stop by and give it a crack in my pond,like to see how the bass flies work.


----------



## wartfroggy

I may be interested. When are you guys thinking? I just got done spinning up some new hair poppers and crawdads.


----------



## Kelly Johnson

Shoeman said:


> Wish I could, Kelly
> 
> This time of year is tough. Fish, cut grass, fish, ect...
> 
> Then there's my own flyboxes


Need to hire that lawn thing and set yer priorities man



SPITFIRE said:


> If your out my way Kelly stop by and give it a crack in my pond,like to see how the bass flies work.


I may take ya up on that next time I'm out that way V



wartfroggy said:


> I may be interested. When are you guys thinking? I just got done spinning up some new hair poppers and crawdads.


Aint got that far. First week in July?


----------



## CatchASteel

So.....looks like we are at 3, maybe 4? The more, the merrier but I'd still do it with just a few if ya want. I need to get up north this weekend and rescue my rods from that damn wild fire first though....won't have much use for flies if my rods are molten graphite


----------



## Bowshep

l might want to get in on that who picks what we Tie or is it first come first hook. l will also add a bit more coin for the shipping to Canada... 

Ken


----------



## Bowshep

Well l started tying some new Bass stuff last night so whats happening. 

Ken


----------



## troutchops

I'm game. If you get enough, I'll tie up some Barr Meat Whistle's.


----------



## Kelly Johnson

That's 5.
One more and it's a go.
Deadline is Mon June 21st. Should be plenty of time for everyone.


1.Troutchops
2. Bowshep
3. Wartfroggy (?)
4. Catchasteel
5. Kelly
6._________

Confirm to me by PM and I'll send you my address.


----------



## tommy_mo

I'm interested. Never done a fly swap before but like the idea. Do we just pick a bass fly we want to tie? 

-Tom


----------



## Kelly Johnson

Ok guys....a little more detail.
Sounds like we have a few first timers.
I'm in that boat, my first too.

Everyone picks their own flies. Whatever your good at or want to tie.
I'll tell ya know...everything I tie looks like hell but they catch fish so fair warning

Pick a fly and let me know what it is and I'll post it.
If we have 6 people, tie 5 flies.(no reason to send one of your own ties here and than back)
Mail them to the address I provide with 2 dollars for return shipping.
They need to be to me no later that 6-21

When I get everyone's flies I'll sort them to make kits and send them back to each person.

Pretty much simple as that.
A few notes...

Pack them in something please. An Altoids case or something so they don't get crushed. I'll send your flies back in your container.

Add a "toe tag" to your flies as well. A small piece of tape or something saying what it is and your screen name so I can keep track and we all know who's is what.









Let me know what your tying so I can post so we don't all do the same thing.

I got Dibs on one of these....it's about all I know how to do so far.


----------



## Bowshep

FODDER'S.

Hey Kelly you said 12. Looks like l prepped a few extra. Their not completed yet the hooker red nail polish is drying. No worries though it's not like l will lose them in the weeds.:yikes: 

l just started with foam for the first time and l can tell you that my frogs are from another planet. l will try and get my Fodders to you in a week or so the mother in law is coming up next week so it will be a good time for me to hide at the table.

Ken


----------



## wartfroggy

Sounds good to me. What is everyone thinking so far. I was just thinking if most guys were going to tie up surface bugs, I'd do something different so that we don't all do similar patterns. I think I am leaning more towards a crawdad imitation.


----------



## CatchASteel

Glad we got enough in this! I am still on the fence of what I'm going to tie up, but after tomorrow I should have it figured out...


----------



## Bowshep

Kelly l am more opt to make up 10 fly's. It sucks having a fish hammer the fly and then have nothing for a reference when you lose it because you didn't change the tippet. What? Not me it happens to a friend of mine all the time.  But if people don't have the time its Cool l would rather get one fly from someone than have someone bail out.

Ken


----------



## Kelly Johnson

I have no issue with 2 each. But not sure what everyone else thinks.
Let's put it to the rest of the guys.
Whaddya say guys? Can everyone do 10 instead of 5?

Pretty sure I'm going to make Firemedic my "pinch tyier" anyway after he made fun of my disco puff bug


----------



## CatchASteel

Fine by me guys


----------



## Firemedic

Kelly Johnson said:


> I have no issue with 2 each. But not sure what everyone else thinks.
> Let's put it to the rest of the guys.
> Whaddya say guys? Can everyone do 10 instead of 5?
> 
> Pretty sure I'm going to make Firemedic my "pinch tyier" anyway after he made fun of my disco puff bug


Kelly, they look good, but they would be great if you packed it with a hair packer. But they look good! Call me later today if'n ya can.


----------



## troutchops

I have to pass on this swap, sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## MULLSKINNER

i can do a crawdad pattern also that has been doing very well on my local lakes ...

i call it "Devils Reject " 











let me know if you want me ...be my first time i can put 2 together and toe tag the middle ...let me know how many we need since were doing 2 flies per person ..


----------



## Chromedoggy

If it is 6-21 cutoff I can get in. Let me know


----------



## Bowshep

l hope l am not stepping on toe's but the cut off is 6-26 and everyone is responsible for 2 fly's per person We had 5 but one had to bow out and with the addition of Chromedoggy and Mullskinner that makes it 6. So every one is to contribute 12 fly's. 

On a different issue we should also have a cut off date on the participants joining this swap. Even though l think Chromedoggy and Mullskinner helped make this swap more interesting,

Ken


----------



## Kelly Johnson

Date is 6-21 Chrommy.
I had a typo on the one post Shep...gotta leave some time to fish these things:lol:

So here's where we're at. We have 7 guys and won't accept any more.
That's 14 bugs

1.Mullskinner
2. Bowshep
3. Wartfroggy 
4. Catchasteel
5. Kelly
6. Tommy Mo
7. Chromedoggy

Sending pm's now...if you didn't get my address holler if I missed you.


----------



## wartfroggy

Kelly Johnson said:


> Date is 6-21 Chrommy.
> I had a typo on the one post Shep...gotta leave some time to fish these things:lol:
> 
> So here's where we're at. We have 7 guys and won't accept any more.
> That's 14 bugs
> 
> 1.Mullskinner
> 2. Bowshep
> 3. Wartfroggy
> 4. Catchasteel
> 5. Kelly
> 6. Tommy Mo
> 7. Chromedoggy
> 
> Sending pm's now...if you didn't get my address holler if I missed you.


 OK, looks like it is official. 12 bugs per guy. I have my dozen tied up and sitting on the table, but was holding off on sending them out yet to be sure the number didn't change. Ended up doing some bigger craws. They have been killer on smallies for me and the largemouth seem to like them just fine as well. A little tougher to throw at first because they are a little heavier than most bass bugs, but then do catch fish. I'll try to post a pic when I get a chance to transfer it to the comp.


----------



## Kelly Johnson

wartfroggy said:


> OK, looks like it is official. 12 bugs per guy. I have my dozen tied up and sitting on the table, but was holding off on sending them out yet to be sure the number didn't change. Ended up doing some bigger craws. They have been killer on smallies for me and the largemouth seem to like them just fine as well. A little tougher to throw at first because they are a little heavier than most bass bugs, but then do catch fish. I'll try to post a pic when I get a chance to transfer it to the comp.


We're actually at 14 Warty!


----------



## wartfroggy

Kelly Johnson said:


> We're actually at 14 Warty!


7 guys total,right? I wasn't going to tie up 2 for me, 7 guys minus me is 6 other people. 6 x 2 = 12? If it is 14, thats fine too, I have a couple of extras I tied up on the bench in the basement. I will hold off on sending them until I figure out my math!


----------



## Bowshep

Done, shipping them out tomorrow. Wartfroggy your math is just fine. Well not unless you want to get a special present :lol: .

Kelly capped it off at 7 people so that's 12 fly's each and if someone bails then Kelly can have any extras of mine for payment of organizing the swap.

Ken


----------



## wartfroggy

OK, I'll try to get mine out in the mail tomorrow as well


----------



## wartfroggy

OK......here is what I ended up doing.......
My version of a crayfish.


----------



## Kelly Johnson

No No....you guys are right. 

Culinary major here:chillin:

It is 12 flies.

Nice lookin' Bug Warty!


----------



## tommy_mo

I'll be tying an articulated leach. I may do two different colors, if nobody minds. 1 all black and 1 purple with chartreuse. may post some pics later.

-Tom


----------



## tommy_mo

here is the purple/chartreuse leech.


----------



## Bowshep

The Other day l was packing the fly's up to ship out and be one of the first to get them in (Yaaayyyy Me). As l was putting the fly's into the bags l kept on seeing one hook with a dumbbell on it and thinking l must have done a extra hook. Well as l got them all in the bags l realized that l was missing one and ran out of 2 things for the fly .

l went north 30 miles to a fishing shop and they did not have what l needed. So l went 60 miles south and they didn't have what l wanted ether, then l had to go home because of a doc. appointment. 

The next day l drove 80 miles south got stuck in traffic in Toronto to get to the fly shop. Got what l needed and drove back home and tied the fly.

This has to be the most expensive fly ever 340 miles in gas plus time. l will mark this fly so someone will know that l really care and you better catch lots of fish with it. Life is definitely like a river.

Ken


----------



## MULLSKINNER

i shipped my flies today !


----------



## Kelly Johnson

Sweet!
Just finished mine last night.

They look as good as anything I ever did (in my 2 month tenure of tying:lol

Swung by Firemedic's shack the other day to have him rub some mojo on me.

Didn't learn a damn thing about fly tyin' but he has some great cigars and stellar beers

Seriously tho got a ton of new ideas and his advice on my current offerings showed as soon as I tied the next bug. Threw out what I'd done previously even and started fresh:chillin:


----------



## Firemedic

Kelly Johnson said:


> Swung by Firemedic's shack the other day to have him rub some mojo on me.
> 
> Didn't learn a damn thing about fly tyin' but he has some great cigars and stellar beers
> 
> Seriously tho got a ton of new ideas and his advice on my current offerings showed as soon as I tied the next bug. Threw out what I'd done previously even and started fresh:chillin:


Glad I could help. Thanks for helping me with the sauce recipe. What was that called again????:lol:


----------



## CatchASteel

Geez - I go away for a few days and you guys all jump the guns and get your flies done!?!?!?!? I'll tie mine up in the next few days and get em out ASAP!


----------



## Kelly Johnson

Mullskinner your flies arrived today.

I updated, and will continue to update the first post with names and what's been received.

Killer stuff!


----------



## MULLSKINNER

Kelly Johnson said:


> Mullskinner your flies arrived today.
> 
> I updated, and will continue to update the first post with names and what's been received.
> 
> Killer stuff!


that was purty quick Kelly i shipped on sat ..i hope i did everything right this is my first swap ..thanks for having me ...that's my best bug to date smallies love it !


----------



## CatchASteel

Got half done last night (though I might steal one to use on the lake today).......I'll get the rest done tonight and ship em out tomorrow. If I can remember how the heck to put pics up here, I'll do that later too.


----------



## CatchASteel




----------



## Bowshep

Shipping mine out today... Nice looking tie's so far.

Ken


----------



## CatchASteel

Done! Will go out today


----------



## Kelly Johnson

Catch a steel and Chromdoggy's arrived today.
Sweet looking bugs guys!


----------



## CatchASteel

Killed em today on the lake with that new pattern! I've tied up similar ones in the past, but never with a stinger hook - makes a big difference on the light biters.


----------



## Bowshep

My package came back today the address sticker came off. Sent it out again today Air mail... sorry for the mess up but they will be there soon...

Ken


----------



## wartfroggy

Well, finally got them in the mail today! One of the first ones done, almost the last to mail them. Anyways, they should get there Monday. I did send them in a little larger container, so if it is over $2 to send it back, let me know and I'll make it right.


----------



## Kelly Johnson

Wartfroggy and BowShep...got em.
Killer ties boys!

Ken thanks for the "gravy" man! I'll snap some pics tonight!


----------



## tommy_mo

Flies are in the mail. Should be there by Saturday. Hope I'm not the last one. :lol:


----------



## Kelly Johnson

tommy_mo said:


> Flies are in the mail. Should be there by Saturday. Hope I'm not the last one. :lol:


You are:evil:
No worries tho you're still in under the wire.

Some really cool stuff too. 
Chrome built his on a tube. First time I've seen one in person and it's sweet.

I tried takin' pitchers but I suck and they look like crap.


----------



## wartfroggy

Well, if you can figure out that new fangled camera thingy, post up a pic. It would be pretty cool to see a pick of that pile of flies before they all go out in the mail. I am really looking forward to seeing what everyone else tied, and giving them a try on the water!


----------



## CatchASteel

I actually just tied my first tube fly last night........not even worth taking a picture of. Looks like a mess of elk hair on a straw. I still honestly don't really 'get' how the hell to fish them. What stops the tube from flying off the line if/when the hook breaks off?:sad:


----------



## Chromedoggy

CatchASteel said:


> I actually just tied my first tube fly last night........not even worth taking a picture of. Looks like a mess of elk hair on a straw. I still honestly don't really 'get' how the hell to fish them. What stops the tube from flying off the line if/when the hook breaks off?:sad:


If you build them with a liner tube, you tie the hook eye and a micro swivel onto a surgeons loop that is lower test than your tippet. Run your tippet through the tube and attach to the 
swivel. Pull the swivel into the main tube, the liner tube acts as a stopper. If the hook breaks off, the swivel saves the fly.

someday when I figure out how, I will post pics


----------



## CatchASteel

Chromedoggy said:


> If you build them with a liner tube, you tie the hook eye and a micro swivel onto a surgeons loop that is lower test than your tippet. Run your tippet through the tube and attach to the
> swivel. Pull the swivel into the main tube, the liner tube acts as a stopper. If the hook breaks off, the swivel saves the fly.
> 
> someday when I figure out how, I will post pics


I tied my "masterpiece" onto a cocktail mixing straw - not sure if it will hold a swivel the same as flexible tubing, but I'll give it a shot. So do you just have a very short length of lower test tippet running from the swivel to the hook? Or do you leave the hook trailing a ways?


----------



## Chromedoggy

CatchASteel said:


> I tied my "masterpiece" onto a cocktail mixing straw - not sure if it will hold a swivel the same as flexible tubing, but I'll give it a shot. So do you just have a very short length of lower test tippet running from the swivel to the hook? Or do you leave the hook trailing a ways?


I pull the swivel up into the tube, then push the eye of the hook in the tube.

You could run small piece of tippet from the swivel to the hook, but you can make the distance between the 2 shorter by tying them in to a surgeons loop.


----------



## Kelly Johnson

Tommy's are in and they'll go out on Monday (knock on wood)
Here's a few crappy pics...
























































A few may or may not have made their way into my pack already
Some may still be wet as I type this even:lol:

Some very nice stuff guys.


----------



## Bowshep

The Pics are fine Kelly. If your that picky then your fly tying will be awesome. l have been tying for just over 3 years seriously in the past year. 

Its really cool seeing my fly's on the monitor, l have never seen them from that perspective and its nice to know that l have gotten better and l am proud to have them seen by others. The sad part of it though is that l have to be more picky so l guess that means l will be getting even better and then that means l will be getting more frustrated. Oh Poop!!!

Its also cool to see what l will be getting in the mail soon and to see the other fly's tied by talented people.:woohoo1: 

Ken


----------



## MULLSKINNER

good looking stuff !!

thanks for hosting the swap Kelly ....


----------



## Kelly Johnson

Flies are off boys.
May they bring stretched lines and bent rods.

It was great to see these in person, I think you'll agree, especially for a guy like me that just started. I have plenty of patterns and ideas to work thru now.

Much obliged boys.


----------



## wartfroggy

Thanks for putting it all together for us Kelly. That was my first swap, and I can say that I am looking forward to another one!


----------



## Bowshep

wartfroggy said:


> Thanks for putting it all together for us Kelly. That was my first swap, and I can say that I am looking forward to another one!



Umm Umm ya ya thats it Thanks... lol when is the next one....lol May be Pike... he he he...

Ken


----------



## CatchASteel

Thanks for hosting!


----------



## CatchASteel

Got em today - they look great! Can't wait to get them wet.

Kelly - I only sent you $2 for shipping and it looks like you paid $5.......I'll stuff a few more bills in an envelope for you tomorrow.


----------



## wartfroggy

CatchASteel said:


> Kelly - I only sent you $2 for shipping and it looks like you paid $5.......I'll stuff a few more bills in an envelope for you tomorrow.


I will do the same


----------



## CatchASteel

Just as an FYI though for future swaps - those flat rate boxes usually rip you off. Just re-use whatever padded envelope they arrive in and you should be good.


----------



## Kelly Johnson

CatchASteel said:


> Just as an FYI though for future swaps - those flat rate boxes usually rip you off. Just re-use whatever padded envelope they arrive in and you should be good.


I woulda but some were odd sized and wouldn't fit.
Don't worry about the dollas, I got it.

Someone sent me like 8 r 9 bucks tho. I sent the fiver back with the flies.

For future reference Chromdoggy had it sweet. Sent pre addressed stamped envelope for the return...I didn't have to do anything but shove some flies in and close it up.

Aint no thing tho!


----------



## MULLSKINNER

my flies came today ..
very nice stuff thanks !


----------



## Bowshep

Oh it sucks living so far away. l am so eager to get the fly's every time the door bell rings l am running to the door like it was Christmas. Today l opened the door so fast l scared a couple of Mormons. 


Ken


----------



## Bowshep

Well l just got the fly's today cool stuff thanks Kelly and thanks to all who chipped in l be going fishing tomorrow...... hehehehehehe

Ken


----------



## Kelly Johnson

Dang Ken that took forever!
Glad they made it finally.


----------



## Bowshep

No worries Kelly all the flys work with a little surprize. Chromedoggie your fly was slamming the hammer handles.


Ken


----------

